# difference between i and ci?



## king_43 (Jun 29, 2007)

I just bought a 328ci and I have been asked by so many people many include bmw drivers so what is the difference?


----------



## nahugry (May 7, 2007)

C means Coupe?


----------



## king_43 (Jun 29, 2007)

ohh that would make sense but I swear I have seen some I's that have been coupes maybe eyes are playing tricks?


----------



## nahugry (May 7, 2007)

Personally, I've never seen a coupe with only an "i".... maybe they debadged the car of the letter "c" or maybe something else.


----------



## tturedraider (Nov 11, 2005)

Until this year. For some *incredibly stupid* reason BMW decided the new coupes don't need a "c".


----------



## akhbhaat (Apr 29, 2003)

tturedraider said:


> Until this year. For some *incredibly stupid* reason BMW decided the new coupes don't need a "c".


Disagree. What they're doing now makes far more sense than anything they did in the past. BMW has played games with their badging and model designations as far back as I'm aware.

The "i" designation has long outlived it's original purpose (it originally noted that the model was fuel injected - which every mainstream production car is these days) - I think they maintain it just because it's unique to the marque (and I have no problem with that). The "Ci" designation only existed for the E46 cars - E36 and E30 used "is" for their coupe models. The E21 was only available with two doors, so body style distinctions in the badging were unnecessary.

Note that the convertibles during the E30 and E36 eras used the same "i" designation as the sedans (you'll often see "Cic" in dealership listings to this day but that label was never actually affixed to exterior of the car). Oh, and the numbers (which are supposed to represent engine displacement)? Those haven't been consistently accurate for decades. For example, the 4.4L engine carried in the 740/540 was properly identified on the X5 carrying the same engine - and yet, the 2.5L Z3 was called "2.3." 

And I haven't even begun to talk about the production plaques/internal factory codes they place on the door jamb. 325iA? Any 2.5L car with an automatic transmission will be stamped precisely as such...

It's better that BMW has finally gone to a homogenized naming convention. Instead of spitting out a response using a seldom-reliable badge scheme, we can simply say "335 coupe" or "335 sedan." Makes more sense, really. As for the actual badge - just pull it. We don't need them anyway.


----------



## tturedraider (Nov 11, 2005)

No big disagreement here. But, I still say it makes everything so much easier to differentiate between the coupes and sedans....I don't care whether they use a "c" or an "s". "c" does seem to make more sense.


----------



## WhiteAngel330 (Mar 8, 2006)

Isnt the new model e92 are called i? Like coupe & sedan are both i now.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

nahugry said:


> Personally, I've never seen a coupe with only an "i".... maybe they debadged the car of the letter "c" or maybe something else.


6-Series (E63/E64) and 3-Series (E92/E93) Coupe and Cabriolets are bearing the 'i' designation.


----------



## TimJ (Jun 1, 2006)

akhbhaat said:


> The "i" designation has long outlived it's original purpose (it originally noted that the model was fuel injected - which every mainstream production car is these days) - I think they maintain it just because it's unique to the marque (and I have no problem with that).


BMW's diesels don't use an "i", they use "d". So there is still some reason to have the "i". If you ever go to Europe, you may see more d's than i's.


----------



## akhbhaat (Apr 29, 2003)

TimJ said:


> BMW's diesels don't use an "i", they use "d". So there is still some reason to have the "i". If you ever go to Europe, you may see more d's than i's.


----------



## 335i (Feb 23, 2007)

TimJ said:


> BMW's diesels don't use an "i", they use "d". So there is still some reason to have the "i". If you ever go to Europe, you may see more d's than i's.


very true - I wish we got the 335d here 

Got a pic while on ED of a nice 335d M sport. :beerchug:


----------



## TimJ (Jun 1, 2006)

akhbhaat said:


>


:loco:

D=diesel I=(petrol)injection ...from Robin Hood... see this thread:

http://www.e90post.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-7792.html


----------



## akhbhaat (Apr 29, 2003)

TimJ said:


> :loco:
> 
> D=diesel I=(petrol)injection ...from Robin Hood... see this thread:
> 
> http://www.e90post.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-7792.html


I appreciate your attempts to help, but really, it's unnecessary. I'm just messing with you.

I'm in Europe frequently for a variety of reasons. I'm well aware of the "d" designation, and I've driven a few cars that have it.


----------



## dihedral (Jun 27, 2007)

tturedraider said:


> Until this year. For some *incredibly stupid* reason BMW decided the new coupes don't need a "c".


That is the direct result on the conservationists. Keep in mind that we have only 26 letters in the alphabet, and we don't want to run out of them.

With all of the shortages in the world, coffee, fuel, corn, etc, ......


----------



## TimJ (Jun 1, 2006)

akhbhaat said:


> I appreciate your attempts to help, but really, it's unnecessary. I'm just messing with you.
> 
> I'm in Europe frequently for a variety of reasons. I'm well aware of the "d" designation, and I've driven a few cars that have it.


LOL, you got me. I thought it was odd for someone that's been around bimmers for a while not to know this.

Maybe I'll rebadge my car to 330is (s = stupid).


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

TimJ said:


> BMW's diesels don't use an "i", they use "d". So there is still some reason to have the "i". If you ever go to Europe, you may see more d's than i's.


Every car is debadged.


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

akhbhaat said:


> The "Ci" designation only existed for the E46 cars - E36 and *E30 used "is" for their coupe models*. The E21 was only available with two doors, so body style distinctions in the badging were unnecessary.


On the E30, the "s" is "is" meant sport package - my 325i is a two door. Back then BMW figured people could tell it was either a two or four car by looking at it.


----------



## tturedraider (Nov 11, 2005)

dihedral said:


> That is the direct result on the conservationists. Keep in mind that we have only 26 letters in the alphabet, and we don't want to run out of them.
> 
> With all of the shortages in the world, coffee, fuel, corn, etc, ......


:rofl:



cwsqbm said:


> On the E30, the "s" is "is" meant sport package - my 325i is a two door. Back then BMW figured people could tell it was either a two or four car by looking at it.


Yeppers. But, it makes it easier here when we're talking about them.....which we all do ad nauseam.


----------



## Its13oclock (Jun 30, 2007)

Ya I have an '89 325is and its "sport tuned" with sportier suspension and a few other smaller adjustments. I don't know too much about it though cause I just got it. But lovin it.


----------

